# Help with hope chest design, please!



## wells (Oct 10, 2008)

I have been asked to build a hope chest for my eleven year old granddaughter. It needs to be a design that she can use at age eleven, but still want to use at age sixty-one. I just haven't seen the design that tells me, "build this for Emmy". Any suggestions?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Have you searched this site? I seem to recall several of these being displayed as projects. Try the "Tags" link at the bottom of this page. It may help you find what you are looking for.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

check my project page. I have 2 designs, basically a medium and a large that students mimmick and build in my school classes


----------



## wells (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the pointers. I have not searched this site, but I certainly will! I'll check out tooldad's also!


----------

